# заединый vs. единый



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> евреи имели в России предреволюционных десятилетий мощнейшую заединую поддержку прогрессивного общества


заединый seems a very rare word. How would this differ in meaning from единый?


----------



## nizzebro

Here, I have absolutely no idea which is the purpose of this prefix.


----------



## Maroseika

Единая поддержка would also sound bad. More natural would be единодушная поддержка, but it sounds somewhat Soviet-language. Maybe this was the reason.
Looks like this word is presented only in the Dahl's dictionary (where it is marked "thieves' cant").


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> Единая поддержка would also sound bad.


I wouldn't say it's that bad, rather it is an effect of the compound of adjectives. If to use a conjunction and remove the degree from the first adjective as: мощную и единую поддержку, it sounds acceptable to me.
Even though, anyway, there is something extra initially, because мощный also connotes with the number of supporters...


----------



## Rosett

There’s a corresponding adverb:
*заедино*
нареч. качеств.-обстоят. разг.-сниж.
то же, что _заодно_
*заодно*
I нареч. качеств.-обстоят.
*В согласии с кем-либо; вместе, сообща.*
II нареч. качеств.-обстоят. разг.
Одновременно с чем-либо; кстати, попутно.
*заодно
1) together, in concert*
этот парламентарий с ними заодно — this MP acts in concert with them
2) (попутно) at the same time, while you're at it
спустись, открой дверь и заодно прихвати газету — go downstairs to open
the door and fetch the paper while you're at it
*заодно*
нареч.
_*1) (вместе, в согласии) in concert, at one*_
действовать заодно (с тв.) — act in concert (with), act together (with); play the same game (as) идиом.
быть заодно с кем-л — be at one with smb
2) (одновременно, попутно) at the same time
сделать что-л заодно — do smth at the same time, do smth while one is about it


----------



## MIDAV

Rosett said:


> то же, что _заодно_


That would be my guess too. That is they supported the Jews so much they were like one with them (_заодно c _=_ заедино c_), which makes it a stronger kind of support (than just _единая поддержка_) as it is inclusive of the object they support. 

You can actually start liking these weird words used by Solzhenitsyn if you contemplate them long enough ))


----------



## nizzebro

MIDAV said:


> You can actually start liking these weird words used by Solzhenitsyn if you contemplate them long enough ))


Exactly "contemplate them long enough" - that is, focus on them, viewing them if not in complete isolation, then at least like shadowing everything around. This is what he probably used to do himself. Now try and focus on "support + "(as if) one team" (as you and Rosett are likely right about _заедино) _- and, consider that поддержка itself connotes with "one team", so actually this is tautology. If you support someone, you share their position, naturally.  Other words of him, on the contrary, create ambiguity when used in collocations or other problems, so most of them have no use in general - because language doesn't consist of words taken in isolation.
.


----------



## MIDAV

nizzebro said:


> Exactly "contemplate them long enough" - that is, focus on them, viewing them if not in complete isolation, then at least like shadowing everything around. This is what he probably used to do himself. Now try and focus on "support + "(as if) one team" (as you and Rosett are likely right about _заедино) _- and, consider that поддержка itself connotes with "one team", so actually this is tautology. If you support someone, you share their position, naturally.  Other words of him, on the contrary, create ambiguity when used in collocations or other problems, so most of them have no use in general - because language doesn't consist of words taken in isolation.
> .



I just offered a possible answer to the original question as to whether there can be any difference between _единый _and _заединый_, and a pretty dubious one at that.

Anyway, it could actually mean something practical. Using everybody's darling, Ukraine, as an example, the current level of Western support for Ukraine would qualify as "_единая поддержка_". On the other hand, if Ukraine was a NATO country, the support would become "_заединый" _as other NATO countries would be technically obliged to intervene. 😊

Again, this is just a theoretical exercise for the purpose of this discussion.


----------



## nizzebro

MIDAV said:


> On the other hand, if Ukraine was a NATO country, the support would become "_заединый" _as other NATO countries would be technically obliged to intervene. 😊


And this is where the dissonance appears: since both единый and "заединый_" _imply "a single whole", the "support" becomes a paradoxical "self-support". But, again, I agree that likely it is the actual meaning the author tried to implement.


----------



## Rosett

Может показаться интересным, что _заединый_ - это единственно возможное прилагательное с учётом обоих наречий, _заедино_ и _заодно_.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Может показаться интересным, что _заединый_ - это единственно возможное прилагательное с учётом обоих наречий, _заедино_ и _заодно_.


нет..... заедино это просторечная форма наречия заодно. Те, кто говорит на литературном языке используют вариант "заодно".


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> нет..... заедино это просторечная форма наречия заодно. Те, кто говорит на литературном языке используют вариант "заодно".


Однако прилагательное существует  только в паре с _заедино_. Для _заодно_ такой пары нет.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Однако прилагательное существует  только в паре с _заедино_. Для _заодно_ такой пары нет.


Какое прилагательное? Вы имеете в виду, что есть слово "заединый" от слова "заедино"? Но оказывается, из этой ветви, что слово заединый воспринимают всего лишь немногие люди.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Какое прилагательное? Вы имеете в виду, что есть слово "заединый" от слова "заедино"? Но оказывается, из этой ветви, что слово заединый воспринимают всего лишь немногие люди.


Вот именно, что в ветке. Найдётся 
 множество слов, помимо _заединый_, которых в ветке не воспринимаются, но, тем не менее, существуют.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Вот именно, что в ветке. Найдётся
> множество слов, помимо _заединый_, которых в ветке не воспринимаются, но, тем не менее, существуют.


да, в ветке, не в ветве!


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> да, в ветке, не в ветве!


По поводу _ветве_ вы можете открыть новую ветку. Посмотрим, что вы там напишете.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> По поводу «ветве» вы можете захотеть открыть новую ветку.


конечно, не хочу, я всё понял уже.


----------

